

How to Play SNES on your iPad in Four Easy Steps - mcantelon
http://lifehacker.com/5584439/how-to-play-snes-on-your-ipad-in-four-easy-steps?skyline=true&s=i

======
maqr
So snes4iphone is $6 and it's available from a 3rd party appstore that
requires jailbreaking the device. I don't know what those sales numbers would
say, but I bet they're interesting.

